# Cranberry Harbour



## travelplanner70 (Sep 10, 2008)

Has anyone stayed there recently?  I wondered if it is a nice place to stay since it is close to my home.  Is this the nicest one in that area?

It would make for a quick getaway.  

Thanks for the information.


----------



## chicklet (Sep 20, 2008)

I actually will be going up to my home resort Cranberry for a presentation on points (which i will not beinterested in)but they are going to show me Harbour House which will be interesting.  I will let you know what i think.  Going Oct. 4


----------



## travelplanner70 (Sep 20, 2008)

I look forward to hearing your impressions.  Thanks for taking the time to respond upon your return.


----------



## cds62 (Sep 20, 2008)

We stayed at Cranberry Harbour Castle in July and were very disappointed with the resort. There are absolutely no amenities at the actual resort and you either must walk approx. 1 mile across a four lane highway or drive to the amenity center. In reference to the amenity center we found it to be old and the pool very small. I exchanged a Marriott Manor Club week for this resort and upon arrival and checking in we were ready to leave and get a week back with I.I. The only thing that kept us at this resort was the fact that we had already drove 10hrs to get there and the kids didn't want to go home right away. We made the best of the week but the resort leaves alot to be desired.


----------



## chicklet (Oct 4, 2008)

Well got back from presentation....not really about Harbour house but more on trying to sell me points.  Why would i want to pay more money for an already lousy week.  anyways, had a look around and really there isn't much there.  The rooms were very nice but like the other person posted there is nothing there.  I would not want to bring my family and not have a pool but cross a busy road to get to Cranberry Resort.  I mentioned this to the Director and she said that in Phase II the pool will happen.  I told her that alot of people were not impressed that it had no pool.  Who would build a new resort without any amenities??  They really just blabbed on about how beautiful the units were and didn't really address any of my questions.  Not impressed with sales tactics once again!  I thought they were showing me the resort since that is what i said i was interested in...how silly of me to believe what they told me. Shame on me!


----------

